

What I Learned in My First Month Being a Contract iOS Developer - brandontreb
http://brandontreb.com/what-i-learned-in-my-first-month-being-a-contract-ios-developer/

======
davidkatz
"The other day, I asked my wife to make me a sandwich. She told me to make it
myself, and I politely informed her that the 15 minutes spent doing that would
cost us $25 so it had better be the best sandwhich I have ever made."

Ugh, what a load of nonsense. This would only be true if the OP was so
overbooked that every minute not spent working would result in irreversible
income loss.

I bill clients $200/hour for running their product or startup. Does that mean
that when I go out for coffee it costs me $100 just to be away from my laptop
for half an hour? Of course not. Some people seem to think that when they bill
hourly they are tapping into an infinite sea of money, and the only constraint
on how much they make is how much time they put in. This is clearly wrong in
the vast majority of cases.

The $25 you 'loose' by making a sandwich at 14:00, you gain back by working
another 15 minutes at 19:00, or the next day, or the next week.

~~~
EliRivers
There is a one-in-a-million longshot that he was not being completely, one
hundred percent serious, did not in fact think that he should be paid 25
dollars for making himself a sandwich, and was using it as an illustration of
his new-found feeling that time spent not working is time spent watching money
slip through his fingers.

------
sonabinu
Great post ... thanks for sharing

